# Canada Corals - Eye Candy.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I was on my way to the airport the other day and dropped by to stare at the eye candy. As other's have stated......it's an OCD Coral Lover's paradise. Enjoy....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Very clean and nice set up , amazing colour


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Cant wait to go back for another acan!! And maybe some sps


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting those pics Red!!!

I no longer have time left in the day to take pics of the corals we have in stock so we hired another person a few days ago. She starts in 2 weeks because she needs to give notice at her other job.

Having a 4th person working will make a huge difference here.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Love this store


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I am planning a road trip there in early Feb - can't wait!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Thanks for posting those pics Red!!!
> 
> I no longer have time left in the day to take pics of the corals we have in stock so we hired another person a few days ago. She starts in 2 weeks because she needs to give notice at her other job.
> 
> Having a 4th person working will make a huge difference here.


Ill be sooooo willing to come in and help you take shoots of all the corals for some frags  edit and white balanced


----------

